# 17/32 and 13/32 bits?



## AronD (Apr 3, 2013)

Quick question about dovetail bits. I'm currently using the Porter-cable 12" dovetail jig and the bits that came with the jig are 17/32" (dovetail) and 13/32"(strait). I have had difficulties finding /32" bits and was wondering if I could use 1/2"(dovetail) and 3/8"(strait) bits instead.This jig requires two different sized bits for proper dovetail making (as I'm sure you guys already know). I am just slightly confused as to why Porter-cable choose to go the /32" sizes instead of more common sizes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

2 PC Dovetail Router Bit Set for Porter Cable 4212 Jig | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-pc-Doveta...896398073?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20ce146af9

==



AronD said:


> Quick question about dovetail bits. I'm currently using the Porter-cable 12" dovetail jig and the bits that came with the jig are 17/32" (dovetail) and 13/32"(strait). I have had difficulties finding /32" bits and was wondering if I could use 1/2"(dovetail) and 3/8"(strait) bits instead.This jig requires two different sized bits for proper dovetail making (as I'm sure you guys already know). I am just slightly confused as to why Porter-cable choose to go the /32" sizes instead of more common sizes.


----------



## AronD (Apr 3, 2013)

EEWW, Ebay...jk 

To complicate things more, I can only have 1/4" shaft. I know the bits are out there, but when looking through the more popular bit sites (such as Woodcraft) I cant find those bits in 1/4" shaft.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

The PC 4200 Supplemental Manual, available here http://www.routerforums.com/porter-...plemental-instruction-manual-4210-4212-a.html lists alternate bit combinations that can be used on page 41. The key is that the dovetail and straight bits must total 15/16" and i think the dovetail needs to be 7 degrees only.

That may help open your world a little, but the 1/4" collet size will still make it tough to find bigger diameters.

earl


----------



## cmrm (Apr 26, 2012)

Whiteside Machine has them and you can get them in 1/4" shank as well as 1/2" shank. Woodcraft.com can order them for you, no problem.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Aron, the Whiteside part numbers for the 1/4" shank bits you need are:

D7-530 dovetail bit

1023A straight bit

Whiteside 1/2" shank bit part numbers are:

D7-531 dovetail bit

1064A straight bit

You can order these from Woodcraft.


----------



## AronD (Apr 3, 2013)

greenacres2 said:


> The PC 4200 Supplemental Manual, available here http://www.routerforums.com/porter-...plemental-instruction-manual-4210-4212-a.html lists alternate bit combinations that can be used on page 41. The key is that the dovetail and straight bits must total 15/16" and i think the dovetail needs to be 7 degrees only.
> 
> That may help open your world a little, but the 1/4" collet size will still make it tough to find bigger diameters.
> 
> earl


I'm sure I would have stumbled across this eventually, but THANK YOU for showing me this. I have been putting off researching bit sizing for a few days only because work and other priorities have been coming up. This has saved my loads of time. Again, thank you.


----------

